# Other side of rohtak bravehearts



## avinandan012 (Dec 5, 2014)

In Rohtak Bravehearts case without any trial 5 men already been punished. Conductor, Bus driver suspended.  
What a shame!!!.  This is a clear case of misuse of women protection laws to extort money. 

Does a person becomes criminal just because a woman says so? Misuse of protection laws are rampant. Next time before jumping into any conclusion remember *CRIME HAS NO GENDER*. 

[YOUTUBE]VWzWsql94_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2014)

That's not really fair; but let's see wait for thorough investigation. After the Nirbhaya incident, lots of men are supporting girls in public places - but girls shouldn't take that for granted to hurt others (men). 

Btw, 



			
				Singathia said:
			
		

> As per a story on The News Minute, Singathia made the following claims: “These girls got on the bus and tried to sit in the seats with the same seat numbers from the bus that had broken down. They asked an old lady and one of the men to move from the seats which had their seat numbers.
> 
> The boys then asked the old woman not to get up. But the girls persisted and troubled the old lady and she finally got up and sat on a discarded tyre in the bus. The girls then demanded the boy to get up and started cursing them to which the boys retaliated as well, cursing them equally.
> 
> ...




Were harassment claims made by Rohtak brave hearts were false? - daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

This  is what a ai fear with law giving more power to any one. I have seen cases where daughter in law will insult her in laws and later on file the case of dowry and those people might end up seeking bail or even in lock-up.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This  is what a ai fear with law giving more power to any one. I have seen cases where daughter in law will insult her in laws and later on file the case of dowry and those people might end up seeking bail or even in lock-up.



Agree.

And what an arrogant attitude of that smaller looking girl..
Shows like every single male is a molester. I think they have some mental condition to over react and draw link between every incident to molestation, and do violence against men.

The society is also behaving like only males do something wrong every time.

Between.. Do those girls think themselves of being hot? that around 2000 males(as per the attitude girl says) molested them. if thats real, god bless Rohtak males' choice


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2014)

There's different set of stories surfacing now. 
Cash prize and medals announced for these bravehearts has been put on hold, until the investigation reports what happened really.


----------



## Minion (Dec 5, 2014)

Agree with you people.Police are arresting people without investigating anything even if supreme court ordered not to arrest anyone till investigation is finished.whatever happens people thinks male is at fault this will put huge impact on our society and I think 80% dowry cases are false.

Yesterday I saw in news man killed his wife for 10k even if his house is huge a lot of questions arises man is rich why the hell he killed his wife for mere 10k.

Missed Against 2000 Men I guess these girls are inspired by wonder women.LOL


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 5, 2014)

dowry cases are fake 

Rape cases are fake  ......  

fake sexual harrasment case ... it really happens when Law is one sided and words of the law bearer are taken as gospel of truth  

truly woman empowerment  .. also new marriage law coming up soon which is going to prove hell for those who will get married under hindu marriage act


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 5, 2014)

i have seen many girls behaving badly and taking undue advantage of situation, be it at workplace, institute etc. Girls are very smart in getting sympathy. (I dont have anything against them, i have a sister and a very young daughter) but now in the name of woman empowerment  males are being shows in bad light, in workplace girls are give too much of freedom. there is no such thing as equal oppurtunity, they just play sympathy card always which is bad. but not all girls are like that, some are really intelligent and realistic.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]oI1YJHfLtuw[/YOUTUBE]

this video was made after two days of the bus incident, just hear the language the girls speak, they are targeting boys

[YOUTUBE]NDxNvR_wiEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2014)

The sisters want to earn some Fame and Popularity and nothing at all.....

now we will see the duo in Bigg Boss 9


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know man. Two of those boys were selected to next stage of ARMY joining.  Thus could end it all for them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2014)

I really hate injustice like this ..using women empowerment for their own selfish needs ,  I hope the girls get the justice they deserve .. 
PS: those girls are like a (1.5/10) yuuuck


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 5, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> The sisters want to earn some Fame and Popularity and nothing at all.....
> 
> now we will see the duo in Bigg Boss 9



Agree with this. This is kind of attention seeking behavior.
Maybe because, no one gives a **** to these 2 girls they try to grab attention of boys with these acts


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I really hate injustice like this ..using women empowerment for their own selfish needs ,  I hope the girls get the justice they deserve ..
> PS: those girls are like a (1.5/10) yuuuck


Man you stole what i have n my mind for the longest of time just didn't want to state it


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 6, 2014)

although better to wait for the result of the investigation, but the case has become intriguing. 
on a side-note, somehow reminds of the year-old Khurshid Anwar suicide case of delhi. the lawmakers and the upholders should ensure that the laws and their implementation don't become lopsided under angst and flaring sentiments. the judiciary i think had observed/ruled some commendably in view of this in the near-past, esp. with regards to false dowry cases, harassed husbands, etc.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2014)

Haryana CM announced that cash prize will be awarded to the girls, without even verifying whether the arrest is valid or not. Just because everyone propagandized as "_Rohtak Braveheart trashed Sexual assaulters/Molesters in a moving bus_". Now with the second video swarming the web, they setup a investigation probe to verify whether the first one is really happened or not.

This is just another example of how medias exaggerate the story of an incident, with just one-sided view. NDTV/Times now-and-the-like-channels played the video of the girls beating boys in a loop and straightaway remarked the boys are "Sexual predators",

*www.diggvideo.com/uploads/thumbs/1eb4cc6e5-1.jpg

One day, all the media worshipped the girls as "Bravehearts" and on another day, they question their authencity. 

This incident is going with full of twists everyday; eagerly waiting for the investigation report. 


If the girls are wrong and boys are right, they should be punished (don't discriminate them as females and give lesser punishment; exercise the equality which feminists ask) and reinstate the boys back to the army.
If the boys are wrong and girls are right, the girls should be awarded with the cash prize which was on hold and the boys should be barred from army with imprisonment to serve as an example for others. With the discipline being maintained as a must in army, these boys (if accused) will be a black dot on a white paper.

Girls and their tears are powerful weapons when comparing to men holding real weapons.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 6, 2014)

laughably, the media channels are now ridiculing the Harayana CM and the authorities on how they jumped up to declare rewards for the girls without proper investigation first, when OTOH, the media channels themselves were jumping up and down with glee with their 'judgement' about the story/news! seems that the Harayana authorities just followed cue from the media reports. 'ulta chor kotwaal ko daante'! 

P.S. - on the 2nd day after doubts on the veracity about the girls' version were cast, channels like zee news were running scrollers on the news like - 'betiyon ke saath samaaj ka aisa sautela vyavahaar kyon?!' then from the 3rd day onward i think, as soon as the media regained its self-righteousness waala mantle, such scrollers were promptly washed away!


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] - Can you translate those hindi sentences?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 6, 2014)

the first sentence is a proverb, which means - the culprit himself accusing the cop, which, in the present context implies, that the media, which is/was found to be guilty of the act of jumping up to a hasty conclusion first, is on the contrary accusing the govt. of the same 'crime' now.

the second comment meant - 'why is our society behaving in a biased/partial (or literally, half-blood/step-parent'ly') manner against our daughters?!'


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 6, 2014)

Sexual assault  ? 
Nice resources for a "sexual assault" 
And where did they get the belt from


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> PS: those girls are like a (1.5/10) yuuuck





Spoiler



*img.amarujala.com/2014/12/05/rohtak-sister-5481af97574cd_exlst.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img.amarujala.com/2014/12/05/rohtak-sister-5481af97574cd_exlst.jpg



*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/482/template.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img.amarujala.com/2014/12/05/rohtak-sister-5481af97574cd_exlst.jpg





Spoiler



*s13.postimg.org/mp15t8tlz/1979672_1498027520473423_1931647210098764945_n.jpg


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> @GhorMaanas - Can you translate those hindi sentences?


Whats your first language?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *s13.postimg.org/mp15t8tlz/1979672_1498027520473423_1931647210098764945_n.jpg



those are not the same person, its impossible.. i hope not.. (Look at the lips and nose size)


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *s13.postimg.org/mp15t8tlz/1979672_1498027520473423_1931647210098764945_n.jpg


No. These are different people.

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> Whats your first language?


Tamil.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2015)

Scroll.in said:
			
		

> On February 19, a local newspaper informed Aarti and Pooja Kumar that they had failed a lie detector test. Though the final results were still awaited from the Central Forensic Science Laboratory in New Delhi, a leak to the media claimed that the sisters had “concealed facts” but that the three boys accused of assaulting the girls on a public bus had passed the test.
> 
> It was a popular sentiment. For an audience weary of daily reports of rape and harassment of women, particularly on public transport, watching the girls whipping the three boys who harassed them combined schadenfreude and catharsis in equal measure. The sisters became instant celebrities: they were lauded on national news (including by Dutt), promised bravery medals by the state of Haryana – which is battling its reputation as the state with the country’s lowest sex ratio – and elevated to the status of folk heroes.



..on a fresh twist. 

Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 9, 2015)

hehe. i just had a fleeting thought about this case a day or two back, as to what happened about the investigation. thanks for sharing the update! so, as the locals and some others had suspected....


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2015)

^ I searched for the news with the same thought


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah I was just thinking about what happened in this case so I specifically searched for this thread.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2015)

Jasleen Kaur to Rohtak sisters: Why Instant Social media justice is becoming a sham? - Oneindia


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2015)

can anyone give a TL DR ?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2015)

social media is uncontrolled and explosive, it has ruined people's reputation and careers
Stupid brutal people have some kind of mob rule when it comes to molesters, lynching is common 
the media also has a news day and picks up and milks any story without verifying the truth behind it


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> can anyone give a TL DR ?


Media stirs the controversy plot by the first news which receives from the site of incident, probably from the side of victim which they think of. They don't verify whether the victim is really a victim or they appear to be. They runs the story in a loop for the day portrays the appear-to-be-victim-person as the victim and the appear-to-be-victimizer as the really bad person, which makes the sensation. After the truth comes after a month or week or year which may state the appear-to-be-victim is the real victimizer , they don't follow up on the news which leaves the public to think the first report is the real truth.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2015)

So the sisters were really lying then ? Thats awful, and really  sexist..


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> So the sisters were really lying then ? Thats awful, and really  sexist..


Rohtak sisters fail polygraph test; their `molesters` pass: Report | Zee News

See! what media did?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 31, 2015)

Many of us(Indians) blames the judiciary for delay, but do you know why it was like that, it's because our founding fathers thought that it will be killing of justice if an innocent gets punished for someone else's crime. 

These type of incidents shows that one should never support mob-justice no matter the cause. Because one person can manipulate a mob.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2015)

yeah but how do you stop the people from having that primitive mentality


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2015)

Mob lynching is the worst outcome of incidents like this.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2015)

Gone through all of posts and I'm not at all surprised. And please don't discriminate people based on their face or how they look. Sexy looking attractive girls / women can also do the same thing these 2 meanhearts have done.

And really there should be no instant reward for such so called brave works. It's the awards which makes people more greedy to perform such acts. You can see this in many other fields where people have arranged plots to get rewarded.

As for medias they are always looking for their "bites" and breaking news to get more trp which translates to more advertisements and money. It's people who are getting too much attention as watching, listening  and then commenting is far easier than changing something specially one's own mentality.

What we need to strict law and moreover the application of the same regardless of sex, religion or cast. Law should be equal for and to everyone.  Talking about law please go through this :
Rights of Women | Odisha Police

See and think for yourself which is right or wrong ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

What's the credibility of polygraph test ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> What's the credibility of polygraph test ?



I'm quoting from google search :



> polygraph machine can detect lies. Commonly used in criminal investigations, this device actually measures nervous excitement. It operates on the premise that if a person is telling the truth they will remain calm.



But I've seen people telling lies calmly and to tell the truth they will get excited but it all depends on circumstances.



> The accuracy (i.e., validity) of polygraph testing has long been controversial. An underlying problem is theoretical: There is no evidence that any pattern of physiological reactions is unique to deception. An honest person may be nervous when answering truthfully and a dishonest person may be non-anxious.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

topgear said:


> I'm quoting from google search :
> 
> But I've seen people telling lies calmly and to tell the truth they will get excited but* it all depends on circumstances.*



It all depends on circumstances.There is a truth drug than a polygraph machine. Its called *Scopolamine.* Nobody can't escape this.

This is primarily used by several agencies to bring the truth from hardened criminals like the Islamic Terrorists, Spies etc etc...

PS: If anybody can even resist *Scopolamine* then he is Superman I mean unbeatable. Everything is based on the damn cerebellum on the back of our minds. If you can control it via any drugs. There is a Super Soldat programe started by our allies which uses such drugs to make a normal human being ruthless and unforgivable in the *"battlefield"*


----------



## Anorion (Sep 2, 2015)

^eh


> One police writer claims that the threat of scopolamine interrogation has been effective in extracting confessions from criminal suspects, who are told they will first be rendered unconscious by chloral hydrate placed covertly in their coffee or drinking water.
> 
> Because of a number of undesirable side effects, scopolamine was shortly disqualified as a "truth" drug. Among the most disabling of the side effects are hallucinations, disturbed perception, somnolence, and physiological phenomena such as headache, rapid heart, and blurred vision, which distract the subject from the central purpose of the interview. Furthermore, the physical action is long, far outlasting the psychological effects. Scopolomine continues, in some cases, to make anesthesia and surgery safer by drying the mouth and throat and reducing secretions that might obstruct the air passages. But the fantastically, almost painfully, dry "desert" mouth brought on by the drug is hardly conducive to free talking, even in a tractable subject.


*www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/kent-csi/vol5no2/html/v05i2a09p_0001.htm


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2015)

and here goes one more usage of this :



> One common and particularly dangerous method that criminals use in order to rob a victim is through the use of drugs. The most common has been scopolamine. Unofficial estimates put the number of annual scopolamine incidents in Colombia at approximately 50,000. Scopolamine can render a victim unconscious for 24 hours or more. In large doses, it can cause respiratory failure and death. It is most often administered in liquid or powder form in foods and beverages. The majority of these incidents occur in night clubs and bars, and usually men, perceived to be wealthy, are targeted by young, attractive women. To avoid becoming a victim of scopolamine, one should never accept food or beverages offered by strangers or new acquaintances or leave food or beverages unattended. Victims of scopolamine or other drugs should seek immediate medical attention.[32]



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scopolamine

Anyway, I've heard before truth serums but never knew the exact name but I believe such drugs effectiveness can't be perfectly proven.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_serum


----------



## Anorion (Sep 2, 2015)

yup. essentially veritaserum is the only known truth drug  that actually works.


----------



## Renny (Sep 4, 2015)

Jasleen Kaur incident anyone? 

MediaCrooks: Pervert Arnab


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

cannot believe Times Now encouraged Arnub to make a career out of being an ******* on television. I just cannot tolerate the way he talks down to guests. He should be sent back to anchor school and the broadcasting license for Times Now should be revoked.


----------



## Minion (Sep 4, 2015)

WOW that is why i don't watch news anymore.News channels instead of showing real thing they are making stories. These reporters should be punished for ruining someone life.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow just watched it shes clearly lying..And how she gets mentally harassed talking to witness?
*m.youtube.com/watch?v=1v6h1PiyHHA


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

Minion said:


> WOW that is why i don't watch news anymore.News channels instead of showing real thing they are making stories. These reporters should be punished for ruining someone life.


Even more worst part is when these so-called-reporters are pestering the relatives of a victim who are with a heavy heart and crying. They just poke them with stupid questions, and make news.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I really hate injustice like this ..using women empowerment for their own selfish needs ,  I hope the girls get the justice they deserve ..
> PS: *those girls are like a (1.5/10)* yuuuck



Just wanted to bump my post lol, watching that interview and maintaining eye contact with the girl is cringeworthy


----------



## Renny (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1v6h1PiyHHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------

